# Optimax RPM



## freiguy (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey All,

I posted a topic a few weeks back and have had no replies. I just bought 115/80 optimax and am wondering why im only getting just under 5000rpms. Any suggestions or insights would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 23, 2013)

Could be that it's got the wrong size impeller. Could be some thing wrong with the motor. Have you checked compression? Maybe a broken reed.


----------



## freiguy (Apr 25, 2013)

The motor is new and its a factory jet 80 so i doubt its the impeller. Any other suggestions?


----------



## moelkhuntr (Apr 25, 2013)

Check RPM with digital tach not analog.


----------



## lowe1648 (Apr 26, 2013)

How many hours do you have on it? I know some of the newer 2 stroke snowmobiles come with a break in mode. It limits rpm and power for x amount of hrs or miles before full power. I'm not sure if Mercury does something similar with there optimax. The best thing would be to call the dealer where you bought it and ask them.


----------



## WhiskeyBent (Apr 26, 2013)

Is the throttle cable reaching the limit?


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 26, 2013)

If it is new you should be asking the dealer who sold and rigged your motor.


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Apr 27, 2013)

My new boat has opti max and it revs over 5000 rpm but,it does have a break in period where its oil is fat for 10 hrs I do not know what else it might be doing for first 10 hrs.


----------

